# Tree Pictures



## Gypo Logger

Because I like to see trees unmolested by logger or climber in a natural setting, I thought I would dedicate this thread to the tree hugger in all of us.
That following picture is at Bennett Lake near Carcross Yukon. Carcross is short for Caribou Crossing. This is known as the world's most smallest desert. The tree is probably a Black Spruce.
John


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

alright, tree pictures finally! this is my time to shine!


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_27637.php

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_27638.php

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_27640.php

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_27641.php


----------



## Locoweed

Hey Sizzle

#3 looks like it was very close to here.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Very nice pictures SC. It looks like you enjoy the cottonwoods as well.
Here's a stand of White Poplar near Dawson City Yukon. Not a single one was straight. Probably due to wind and snowpress.
Locoweed, your pic was too big for me to open.
John


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

loco, do redwoods grow in texas now? just yankin ya! 

Gypo, i think you forgot to post the picture or else i cant see it.


----------



## ShoerFast

Sizzle
That last link, 27641 , has my new popcorn bowl / burl about 14' or so up!


----------



## Gypo Logger

I think photobucket is acting up. Let's try this one. It's the aftermath of a forest fire 3 years later near Burwash Landing Yukon Territory.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Forest fires make good habitat for other animals like moose and raptors in this case.
John


----------



## ShoerFast

Gypo
Cool pics!
Dumb looks still free? Cause I have a dumb question. How much differance is there in the White Poplar and an Aspen? When I look at your white poplar, I know that I have seen the same trees here in Colorado,,,,, I just took it that they were the same as aspen, but some stands get more snow load then others.
From the hip, I bet there are both here?


----------



## Gypo Logger

Did someone say Burls? I found a pumpkin patch along the Alaska Hwy.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

ShoerFast said:


> Gypo
> Cool pics!
> Dumb looks still free? Cause I have a dumb question. How much differance is there in the White Poplar and an Aspen? When I look at your white poplar, I know that I have seen the same trees here in Colorado,,,,, I just took it that they were the same as aspen, but some stands get more snow load then others.
> From the hip, I bet there are both here?


 Hi Shoefast, I believe that White Poplar and Aspen are one and the same. From what I can gather there are a few subspecies such as Quaking Aspen and Sawtooth Aspen with a few highbrids thrown in. I think the White Polars and Cottonwoods are the most farflung tree except for the willows and maybe the birches and spruces.
Here's a burled Cottonwood on the way to Haines Alaska.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

This is why they call them Cottonwoods I guess. There was some White Poplar in the picture as well.
John
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v639/sunlover3/Special pictures/Trees/cotton.jpg


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Gypo Logger said:


> Did someone say Burls? I found a pumpkin patch along the Alaska Hwy.
> John




HOLY BURLONY!!! Shoerfast, you could make a popcorn vat out of that! I mean, ma god, that thing's more burl than tree! Nice find gypo!


----------



## ShoerFast

Yes I think your right, 
Willows only have a use if your a moose, Birch is good if your cold and wet, ya can still light a fire, but if it touches the ground for 2 rains in a row, it rots away.
But spruce is one of the strongest woods there is , pound for pound, it is used to build aircraft, as it will not brake before it bends. just very labor intinsive.
There sure are a lot of faces in that alasken cottenwood!


----------



## Locoweed

*resize*

Ok John, Here is a resize.


----------



## Marky Mark

Here's a few from the trapline today. This wonderful beaver dam is just the ticket to get away from it all.









Check out those shrooms growing in that tree. All and all it was a good run plenty of fun. Now all I have to do is duck those deer hunters the next few weeks.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

In the Redwoods with Rolin Eslinger.....4 boards up!


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Dennis Cahoon said:


> In the Redwoods with Rolin Eslinger.....4 boards up!




how come he's four boards up? seems like it'd be a waste of some pretty good wood unless there was some burl or something below. I could see if it were 100 years ago and you wanted to get past the swollen base with your misery whip, but why would a person need to get that high with a gas saw?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Sizzle....that picture was taken in the State Park. He'd get 3 days in the electric chair if he cut that tree! Rolin boarded up the tree just to take the picture.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Here's a big stove piped Sugar Pine right over the property line of a yarder block we cut. I'm glad we didn't cut it, because it had limps as big as those little whimpy trees they cut back east. Don't remember exactly how big it was, but between 6 and 7 feet.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sizzle....that picture was taken in the State Park. He'd get 3 days in the electric chair if he cut that tree! Rolin boarded up the tree just to take the picture.



seems like he'd still get 3 days in solitary confinement if he got caught putting springboards in a state park tree. ANYWAY, awsome picture of the sugar pine, i really like the look of those trees in the pictures i seen, but i havent ever seen um in person. were the trees around that pine logged at some point? they look pretty small to be next to a 7 foot tree.

here's a little redwood


----------



## Marky Mark

That's a nice photo shopped beard there HEY!


----------



## kf_tree

Marky Mark said:


> That's a nice photo shopped beard there HEY!



no marky.........that's a bite muzzle, like in silence of the lambs.


----------



## fmueller

Is that a Sasquatch?
Here is some Iowa in October. Can't compete with the size but maybe with color. :taped:


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

you definately take the color cake, them trees are flipping gorgeous! That first pic is especially amazing. I don't know if thats the moon or what in the sky, but the whole picture just works out really well.

by the way, thats my real beard. i'm sure you're all just jelous about how thick and full it is with rich flaxin sheen and bold brown color.


----------



## fmueller

That is the moon. Got to give my wife credit for those pics. 
I still think thats a Sasquatch.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

i seen bigfoot


----------



## Kate Butler

*tree pix*

Here are a few of mine. The magnolia acuminata is in Virginia.


----------



## Kate Butler

*a few more*

Here are a few more.


----------



## Kate Butler

*and finally*

Here are a few more. John, you'll recognize a couple - from Pulaski.


----------



## Chopwood

If all of you that saw Pulaski on the GTG weekend. The river is up 6ft from normal flow this week. Normal flow is about 500cfs, it's at 6500 right now. Killing my steelhead fishing.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

A big Doug fir burned at the roots and blown down


----------



## Gypo Logger

Kate what happened to that tree in the last picture, it looks as much of a cull as the one Dennis posted! lol
Here's what a nice tree looks like.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

Here's a 42 inch Red Oak.
John


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

whats that first one gypo? i kinda wonder what this fir looked like when it was standing


----------



## Kate Butler

*weird tree*

John, I don't know what happened to that tree. It's an apple and I saw it on the way home from Russ' GTG. It was sitting all by itself in the middle of a farm field.... just asking to have its' picture taken.

It looks as if it collapsed in on itself, so perhaps it was dead and just fell down. So late in the season, I couldn't tell if any parts of it were still living (no leaves).


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Kate, it probably got ravaged by an icestorm like this cottonwood did.
SC, the tree you mentioned is a Hard Maple, one of the most desireable species in the commercial hardwoods. Fifteen years ago you couldn't give it away but for firewood.
John


----------



## Marky Mark

Yeah and you had to cut it down. What you do is just as bad as what I do. Please don't post anymore pictures. My dogs get up set when they see another tree dead that they can't pee on. Hugs and kiss's. I tried to call you but for some reason you won't pick up. So I had to call Dennis at 3 am lastnight. Gotta go my truck should be nice and toasty for the 250 mile loop.
The mad trapper from????


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

gypo, i hate to be the one to tell you this, but that werent no cottonwood. thats some sort of diseased moose. . .


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

here's a good size cedar and me 

and a fir tree and my wife in the same grove

i notice there are almost twice as many views of the second picture, and im wondering if people are just clicking it to see what she looks like?


----------



## Bodean

*More Burl for Ya*

Here's a Redwood Burl photo I took today on Mt. Tamalpais.
Deva :bang:


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Bodean said:


> Here's a Redwood Burl photo I took today on Mt. Tamalpais.
> Deva :bang:



good gods thats a big burl. whats the story on that one, was that burl part of an old tree that was cut down, because its pretty massive for that small tree. I dunno!


----------



## Bodean

Mr. Sizzle I've got no idea on what causes that. It's a coast redwood on the side of a creek with an eastern aspect at the bottom of a mountain. I was hoping someone here might know. 
D


----------



## WoodTick007

*Men's Clothes*



Bodean said:


> Here's a Redwood Burl photo I took today on Mt. Tamalpais.
> Deva :bang:



DUDE!!!!

Do they sell any Men's clothes at the store where you bought that coat your wearing in the photo????????


----------



## Bodean

WoodTick007 said:


> DUDE!!!!
> 
> Do they sell any Men's clothes at the store where you bought that coat your wearing in the photo????????


I don't know how to read into your post. I'm not sure if your playing around or not. Since this is a public forum I'll show you a degree of restraint. The woman in the photo that I took is my girlfriend and she's wearing my (I'm a male) jacket that I bought at an REI outlet store. 
Enjoy the burl. Again I just don't understand what you're trying to say to me about my girlfriend or the jacket for that matter. 
Have a good day and be safe Mr. WoodTick007.
D


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

bodean, i think he got mixed up. when i first saw the picture, i thought to myself, "bodean sure does look like a girl. . ." Of course, you dont say things like that, so I'm glad to see you clarify that it was a woman in a man's jacket, not you. I think that woody just wanted to say something about it, but didnt know how to say it. 

i have been thinking about that burl, and I did a quick search and found this great info about them

http://www.sempervirens.org/burl.htm

based on the info in that article, i think that the burl in your picture was actually the reminants of a larger tree that was cut. They left the burl (as was common if you could avoid having to cut it) and it sprouted that smaller tree in your picture. Otherwise, I don't see how that small of a tree could produce such a massive amount of burl so early in life.


----------



## Bodean

I appreciate the words of clarification, I'm sure no one meant any harm or offense. I find it hard to catch myself. I actually logged on to erase my last post so as not to instigate malthoughts. Anyhoo The link you posted is informative. Lignotubers indeed. The tree sits at a trailhead and no other large trees are near or in sight. No old stumps. I'm not saying you're wrong. Just mystifies me. 

Sorry Mr. WoodTick007 for assuming too far as we know what that gives us.
D


----------



## Bodean

You know all the burl shops I've ever seen are in Mendo or Humboldt where the old ones grow. I always associated big burl with old trees, though this tree appears juvenile in comparison. Environmental stresses maybe? Fire?
The tree has no sprouts or suckers arising from the burl suggesting stress or the need for more photosynthetic leaves. I'm just stumped on this burl. 
D


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

this is off topic, but is that avatar a picture of you?


----------



## Bodean

Yes, so as to eliminate confusion.


----------



## Marky Mark

Double 0 good to see you back in action.

Here's a root. Now pay close attention to the tracks. I'll give a prize for the best IDer.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

i cant see but one track, maybe coon or nutria


----------



## Husky288XP

I think its beaver tracks, when I was little a beaver pelt would draw quite a penny.


----------



## BostonBull

Muskrat


----------



## Marky Mark

Mink tracks.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

saskquatch


----------



## fmueller

Sizzle seen a sasquatch.


----------



## smokechase II

There is no reliable evidence of any sasquatch/big foot critter.
You can fake footprints, photos.
Gotta have bone, fur or at least very very good photos. Not an old movie from Northern Cal where you can blow up the frames and find a zipper tab.
I refuse to believe that bigfoot has achieved zipper technology.
Sizzle, you tell 'em.
Marky Mark:
I would have guessed raccoon. Does a mink have that long of a toe?


----------



## fmueller

I suppose the next thing yer gonna tell me is that there is no Lochness Monster or aliens either? How can you believe there are Foresters for the New York City Housing Authority but not in Sasquatch?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

okay, here's what i know about bigfoot. when i worked for the forest service, it was our job to patrol the forest after a lightning storm to check for smokes. I was with another guy cruzing a remote area of the Willamette National Forest and we were coming down a logging road pretty fast, just making chit-chat. He was driving and I was passenger. We pass a spur road on my side and I look down it and see what looked to be bigfoot. 

Now, your probly saying, it was just a bear. I seen lots of bear and this was different. For one thing, it was much bigger, like the size of giant man/gorilla. It was on its hind legs, stooped but erect. Its face had no hair on it, completely bald. 

It freaked the sh!t out of me, so I started yelling, "Bigfoot! Bigfoot! Back there, bigfoot!" So, the guy Im riding with slams the breaks because I'm making such a big deal and backs up real quick. We pull down the spur road but it was completely gone! We looked for its tracks for a few minutes but nothing. Also, I got no reason to lie about this stuff so rest assure that Im not blowing smoke up your a$$. Here's a drawing of what happend, but Its hard to draw what i saw.


----------



## skwerl

Sizzle, how come every picture you post is named DOG??? Must make it easy to organize....


----------



## fmueller

I figured you saw something once. I did too up in Northwest Wisconsin bout 36 years ago and I still have no explanatin for it. I was hiking through the woods to this lake where me and this other kid were building this raft out of some old barrels and board. I was going to go out and work on it some by myself cause it wassummer vacation and I was bored. Anyway I walk out into the clearing and hear water sloshing so I look up and there goes something running out of the lake on two legs, all hairy. I did'nt look much, just turned around and hauled a-- all the way home. So there, I said it. Sizzle may have opened the door for all us sasquatch sighters.
By the way, I always wanted to work for the Forest Service, had the Forestry degree and all, tried for 5 years and gave up. How did you get on?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Forest service is all about working your way up slowly. I dont work there anymore, but i started 5 years ago, and of all the people that i started work with, only two have permanent positions after all that time. The rest have to get rehired every year. Anyway, i dont know where you were applying, but you would have a much better time getting on FS on the west coast because there are way more positions than in WI.

Also, here's why i name everything dog, post 40

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=25669&page=3


----------



## Bodean

*Some More Burl Black Oak*

Not to change pace of the thread but to augment the burl portion. So, Here's a Big Black Oak I found cruising through Mendocino N.F. in Upper Lake.
There are giant madrones and tons of springs just bursting out of the mountain.
The area had been burned over with tons of Purple valley oaks coming up after. 
D


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

J-Zoo, thems some big burls bodean! In the forests around here, I hardly ever see burl on Firs, Cedars and even Oak. I mean, hardly ever. But then if I cross the cascades to the east side, every few pines has burl. So, it must have to do with the species because redwood has a lot of burl too. How far do you have to drive to get to some good redwoods bodean? Takes me about 4-5 hours to get into a state park but I'm sure your much closer.


----------



## Tree Frog

Speaking of redwoods, i'm headed there this Christmas.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

which ones? coastal or the giant redwoods. either way, they are mind blowing. seeing one huge tree like a redwood is something, but to see a whole forest full of them is really whats amazing to me. often, there will be two, three or maybe 4 huge redwoods growing right up against each other. trees up here always look so tiny after seeing them things.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

This is not a burl! hahaha!


----------



## Bodean

Well Mr. Sizzle,

Distances to Redwoods are as follows. Roy's Redwoods are in Nicasio, CA. This is about 15 minutes west. samuel P taylor state park has some biggies too (about 20 minutes west toward Point Reyes National Seashore). Point Reyes (45 minutes west) has alot more Fir than Redwood, though still a beauty. Guernville, CA has enormous Redwoods (Armstrong Woods, state park) and Firs (180+), these are about an hour north on 101. The famous MuirWoods (NPS) near Muir Beach are less than an hour SW from here. These are old growth and were spared back in the day from building San Francisco because of the terrible access. There are giant Eucalyptus all around the Bay as well. The Oakland Hills where the great fire was not to long ago has huge Eucalyptus at least in the 200+ category. 

The only Redwoods around here are Coast Redwoods. The giant MoFo's are further east as in Yosemite. I went to the southern grove last year. This one called like "Bear" or something had limbs with 6' diameter 60' up. It was shocking to see. It appears the NPS just alotted $50,000 to trim and dead wood several of the Giant Sequoias (misspelled). That's a budget I could work with. 

I feel that in Siberia  you're going to have poorer soils that can not support the needs of a huge tree. Most of the Big Redwwods around here are in drainages filled with creek sediment and alluvial soils. I know you're not in Siberia but closer to the cascades. My girlfriend just bought two acres in Plumas County where the Cascades run into the Sierras. Talk about species diversification. Anyhoo I'm talking too much. 

Just to put a photo in here's a few of a redwood wreck we had. My friend Evan got to do the wood I only brushed it out the day before. I think because he needed someone with a head on his shoulders on the ground. Cranes and end dumps.

First photo is a crane shot.
Second is Evan on the stick.
Third is the crane.
Fourth is an End Dump with the saw logs.
Fifth is the stump cut with the 088.
Enjoy.

D


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Bodean, that lodgepole picture was taken in Plumas Co. Where did your girlfriend buy property?


----------



## Bodean

Here's a couple of interesting pics of a Madrone (it's twisted).
D


----------



## Bodean

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bodean, that lodgepole picture was taken in Plumas Co. Where did your girlfriend buy property?


She and I worked for the Forest Cirque de "hurry up and wait" for about 4-5 years. That's where we met on a FireCrew (handcrew mind you, no slugs). Hottest saw chick I ever seen in Nomex. Though to answer your question, "C-Road" . A nice little fire trap drainage west of Delleker and just east of Blairsden and Mohawk. Prices are rising She got it for 110K while now it's almost that much for an acre.
D


----------



## Tree Frog

Sizzle-Chest said:


> which ones? coastal or the giant redwoods. either way, they are mind blowing. seeing one huge tree like a redwood is something, but to see a whole forest full of them is really whats amazing to me. often, there will be two, three or maybe 4 huge redwoods growing right up against each other. trees up here always look so tiny after seeing them things.




Armstrong, any one know if you can climb there?


----------



## Bodean

Where was that Lodgepole, Dennis from Chico?
Do you go to Duffy's often to drink with the bunting Jesus?
Hah.

Armstrong Woods out by Guernville is a State Park I think so yes if you feel ok and pay taxes use the service provided. Climb it til they tell you to get down. I suggest bring your rope bag up with you so as to deter detection.

D


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Due east, up Hwy. 32 toward Chester/Lake Almanor, then turn off to Butte Meadows, and just up and over Humbug summit. About 50 miles from Chico on top of the Sierras and only a few miles from the Pacific Crest trail. 

Don't go to Duffy's, but use to hang at the Oasis.

Macdaddy lives in Portola, not to far from your property.


----------



## Tree Frog

Bodean said:


> Armstrong Woods out by Guernville is a State Park I think so yes if you feel ok and pay taxes use the service provided. Climb it til they tell you to get down. I suggest bring your rope bag up with you so as to deter detection.
> 
> D




Thanks for the heads up, I my just throw a line while I'm there. It's a big place.


----------



## fmueller

What the heck is that 2nd pic of Bodeans?


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

fmueller said:


> What the heck is that 2nd pic of Bodeans?



aint you never seen a man getting intimate with the smooth bark of a tree's crotch?


----------



## bwalker

110K for 2 acres??? I can buy over 100 acres for that here.


----------



## Bodean

Well then I really get hot for Madrones. I asked my girlfriend to let me take a picture of her touching it. She said yes. I got more interesting ones yet. Though not too acceptable to post.



bwalker said:


> 110K for 2 acres??? I can buy over 100 acres for that here.


Yes I'm sure land is cheap in Michigan. Though I'm not in a hurry to move. I've got business and contacts here. It sucks here in comparison to say anywhere else but hey what can I say. I grew up in Spokanarchy Wa and there is a lot of land for sale. Sandy coulees with medium pines. 100 acres for a 100K easy but, its still Spokomptonesque And I speak from knowing not guessing. I would love to land a job somewhere else to check out. Any euro's want a climber? How about Australia? I'll fly there but I'd like a wage. I can speak and write fluent spanish, mind you western hemispheric spanish not spain spanish. I don't have anything else to offer on how great california is, or did I at all.
Deva


----------



## Gypo Logger

Here's a picture of Jack London in Bohemian Grove. I am assuming Calif.
London is on the right. The trees must be sequoia or redwoods, but I don't know for sure.
London spent 6 months in the Klondike goldrush and wrote several novels about the Klondike including White Fang and Call of the Wild.
Unfortunately he never wrote an autobiography about his own adventures there and died 4 years after the above picture was taken.
John


----------



## kf_tree

i can't believe this thing grew in brooklyn?????? http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_1439.php


----------



## kf_tree

ooops.....it just fell over.......http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1458&d=1026087415


----------



## ray benson

John, cool picture of J. London. I sent it to my uncle that collects the London books. Will see what he says.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Ray, it's interesting to note how an interest in a subject, topic or individual will lead into different pathes and directions.
My interest in Robert Service led me to the Yukon and the Yukon led me to an interest in Jack London. It's amazing how everything is interconnected.
Anyway, I just finished a small book on "Jack London's Cabin", by **** North, who also wrote the "Mad Trapper of Rat River".
**** North, who now lives in MacKay Idaho, led the expedition to the remains of the London cabin on the left fork of Henderson Crk., just north of Dawson City Yukon in 1969. It was there that London spent the winter of 1897 where he had staked a claim. Two cabins were built from the logs of that cabin.
One resides in Oakland California and the other is in Dawson City.
London ultimately left the Yukon disillusioned and penniless, but made a fortune later with his literary classics gleened from the experiences and characters he met there.
Hope to talk with your uncle some day about the 'miner author'.
John


----------



## Caledonian

Hi John,

I like your picture, Jack London is a fantastic read  

John.


----------

